# D.A.D care packages ready to ship!!



## beersalt (Yesterday at 7:12 PM)

Happy to announce that Dirt Angel Distro has a fresh run of content to be sent to y'all far, and wide!!! DAD is a literary distro providing radical, tangible perspectives from mainly queer, and travelling folk. 

We haaaave: ZINES! MINI ZINES! STICKERS! PATCHES! POSTCARDS! N other WEIRD SHIT

All printing, is done outta pocket, in mysterious ways!

Packages will be sent out upon donation! 
A minimum of $10 will get you a full size zine n other goodies. There is a Venmo, and cashapp option. Anything over $20 you will get 2+ zines, and an array of other sick shit. DM for more details. Zine options include: minis, XL comics, poetry, prose, N mindless art.

_Open to sending internationally (outside the US) with additional charge_

A fellow STP member is part of the distro this run!! @rivervictor !! They threw in a variety of poetry zines, n minis!! I also personally have two collections of poetry, and travelling prose available! 

There are 6 different artists that have provided content! All cash made beyond costs of shipping and printing get sent to these artists.

GET AT US!!
<3


----------

